# car git breakin, what i have to do? report to icbc? help



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

front passenger side window need replace， 
should i report to icbc?
which shop is the cheapest to repair?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Always report to icbc and make a claim ICBC | Steps of your claim
Your insurance may cover you also.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this! As long as you buy comprehensive insurance from ICBC, they will cover you. The deductible is minimum $300 though so its still pretty steep.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

buy a used glass from the junkyard and replace it yourself, less than $100
What kind of car is it?
Is that all you are claiming? Should always report it, does not mean you have to follow through on the claim.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

ALWAYS report to cops and ICBC. They need to know what happened so they may/may not do anything about it. Very important for statistics! They have to keep track so they know how to raise the rates/taxes accordingly.

I feel for ya!
Good Luck


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, report to both police and ICBC for sure. There won't be anything the police can do despite having a report. And replacing it yourself if you have the skills will save you some cash.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

very thanks for everyone, i finally found one from a junkyard. but still not cheap..
the installation is quiet simple. the only thing left is the window pillar tim.


----------



## Sky83 (Nov 6, 2012)

great job, look like new!

but report icbc first, get the claim ... only thing pay $300 deductible !


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

Sky83 said:


> great job, look like new!
> 
> but report icbc first, get the claim ... only thing pay $300 deductible !


i did reported to icbc.
i paid 150 cash for the glass, and around 29 from ebay for the window trim.
do i still need to contact icbc? 
and what can i do for the 300 deductible?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Report to cops and ICBC anyway. 
You don't have to make a claim. Therefore avoiding any deductible. 

Good job on window!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

gouedi said:


> i did reported to icbc.
> i paid 150 cash for the glass, and around 29 from ebay for the window trim.
> do i still need to contact icbc?
> and what can i do for the 300 deductible?


 It looks like you saved yourself a hundred bucks. The cops wont catch who did it, they are long gone. Reporting the matter to ICBC or the cops is just a waste of time IMO.


----------

